
Looks Like BoingBoing Got Hacked (NSFW) - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/27/looks-like-boingboing-got-hacked-nsfw/
======
tlb
This kind of online griefing continues because people applaud it as clever and
cool. This is an artless act of vandalism, like spray painting penises on
Doctorow's house in real life. Please HN, don't give vandals credibility.

------
jayphelps
What I find funny was that TechCrunch cited a random twitter user Machika Kuro
(xXstandstillXx) as their informant of how it was most likely compromised.

If you read the tweet they were citing, "@TechCrunch @alexia mostlikly a mysql
injunction attack" you get a sense that he's not the most reliable expert on
security.

Injunction attack. I lol'd

~~~
lurkinggrue
Isn't an Injunction attack use to hack the court systems?

------
iuguy
I stopped reading boingboing after I realised that the signal to noise ratio
is lower than an unfiltered reddit. There's nothing in there that can't be
found by tuning your RSS reader, except with an RSS reader you can filter out
all the garbage.

It's a case study in how not to use your time. For every boingboing post out
there, there's an interesting paper on arxiv, an insightful post on HN or
pictures of cats that look like Hitler on Reddit.

------
jim_h
OMG. Thanks for the warning. Too bad I ignored it.

